# 3 month contract no holidays



## zaffib (21 Jan 2010)

Im due to start work next week with a large company im being told by people employed there that they are only now offering 3 month contracts which they keep running one after an other you finish one you sign another .but the thing is it seems they are not entitled to holidays surely this cant be right hubby has worked for some gangsters in his time but they always paid holidays i really want to take this job as  at the end of the day it is a job but if im not entitled to holidays could i keep working one contract after an other with out a break any help please


----------



## Pique318 (21 Jan 2010)

If you're on a contract you will never get paid for holidays. You get paid the days you work and nothing more. Common practice. That's why contacts pay so much more per hour.


----------



## Sunny (21 Jan 2010)

Pique318 said:


> If you're on a contract you will never get paid for holidays. You get paid the days you work and nothing more. Common practice. That's why contacts pay so much more per hour.


 
Thats not true. Contract workers are protected under employment legislation. The OP might be entitled to holidays. This might help.

[broken link removed]


----------



## zaffib (21 Jan 2010)

thank you for the replys i will just have to wait and see how it all fairs out fingers crossed cause to be fair i have worked for this company in the past and never had a problem but i suppose new things are always coming up thanks agian


----------



## Leo (21 Jan 2010)

'No holidays' here probably refers to 'no paid holidays' which would be common for such contracts.


----------



## CatherineB (21 Jan 2010)

It is only temp contracts that allow no holidays. You might as well be a new employee when you sign the second one, to them. Are holidays not based on 1 week after you've worked up 12 weeks, or else 1/8 of hours worked? You should qualify under the latter.


----------



## becky (21 Jan 2010)

Holidays are not dependant on whether you're temp, perm, on a 2nd contract. The Orgainisation of Working Time Act deals with holidays.  We hire contract workers to cover sick leave, mat leave etc. They enjoy the same terms and conditions as their permanent comparables on a pro rata basis. In the case of very short contracts, the employee is paid the holidays at the end of the contract. If someone is engaged to provide consultancy type work on a fee per day basis, they do not enjoy the benefit of holidays etc. That said I believe Revenue are examining this area.


----------



## leesider29 (22 Jan 2010)

I worked on a 3 month contract last year as a PAYE employee and was entitled to 1.6 days holidays each month, didn't take them so got paid for them at the end of the contract.

Maybe what emplyees there mean is that you don't get the opportunity to take your holidays!


----------



## Complainer (25 Jan 2010)

OP - You need to clarify if this is a fixed-term contract as an employee (in which case you will be entitled to hols), or a self-employed contract, as a control (no hols). If it is the latter, then the question may arise as to whether Revenue will agree that this is a self-employed situation - see http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=129509


----------

